# Dear Metal Head Kid



## Loknik (Oct 2, 2009)

Dear Metal Head Kid,
You come to music class obnoxious and loud
and with your brutal metal shirts, stand out in the crowd
and it is with great sadness I detest
if you call Scale the Summit and Animals as Leaders pretentious and not music again, I'm going to show you what "Fucked with a knife" is really all about.

seriously. It's going to happen soon.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah its okay man, don't worry, lots of people are ignorant and dumb. It's amazing how unaware some people are of what others think of them. Just don't let it break you man.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 2, 2009)

Loknik said:


> Dear Metal Head Kid,
> You come to music class obnoxious and loud
> and with your brutal metal shirts, stand out in the crowd
> and it is with great sadness I detest
> ...




Someone needs to print pamphlets with the Oxford definition of music printed on them. I'd hand a few out every day or so.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 2, 2009)

Ew at doing it yourself. Hire someone to do it while you guard the door, it will make you feel much less sexually disoriented afterwards.


----------



## Loknik (Oct 2, 2009)

You'd think someone majoring in Music would be open to everything or more things than just Uber-Brutal Death Metal...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 2, 2009)

Whats worse is in my theory class I don't even have any of the stereotypical snobs.

I have a bunch of kids who come in blasting rap on their mp3's into their in ear headphones where I can clearly hear the song from 5 feet away.

I was baffled to say the least.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 2, 2009)

Loknik said:


> You'd think someone majoring in Music would be open to everything or more things than just Uber-Brutal Death Metal...



...
Someone said Scale the Summit and Animals as Leaders is not music?


----------



## Loknik (Oct 2, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> ...
> Someone said Scale the Summit and Animals as Leaders is not music?



Verbatim. He added to AAL "So what if he can sweep 300 bpm it's not music."


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 2, 2009)

Loknik said:


> You'd think someone majoring in Music would be open to everything or more things than just Uber-Brutal Death Metal...


 
I used to think that too, until I started music school. For every new year, there came a bunch of completely close-minded metal snobs trying to be cool by stating their opinion to everyone and their aunt. We were at the end of one year where we could put together our own ensembles just for the last few weeks, and me and some mates put together a country ensemble just for shits & giggles, and cause it would be cool to do something we wouldn't normally do to see what we might learn. So we're going to perform the song and present us as the country ensemble, and I see this kid 2 years younger than me crossing his arms and telling the guy next to him how fucking stupid that was and how much it was going to suck. Little did he know we were gonna play Headed for the Ditch by Andy Timmons  Poor guy nearly shat himself.



Loknik said:


> Verbatim. He added to AAL "So what if he can sweep 300 bpm it's not music."


 
Nice. Tell him you don't even sweep in bpm, you sweep in note values. A song in 100 bpm can be faster than a song in 250 bpm depending on what note values you're playing. Sweeping whole notes in 300 bpm isn't very impressive at all, but it would be very annoying cause the metronome would sound like shit. Then point and laugh.


----------



## Loknik (Oct 2, 2009)

It's awesome to be in music school. You get to learn things from everyone and everyone has the same in-depth view into music. He just ruins the vibe completely. He also thinks he's original by tuning in 5ths...


----------



## Demeyes (Oct 2, 2009)

Not everyone likes the same music, not even into metal likes the same metal. Get over it, it's all down to personal taste.
I like AAL and Scale the Summit but I don't go around preaching about how fantastic it is to people who don't like it after I show it to them because it's pointless, it won't make them like it any more.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 2, 2009)

Demeyes said:


> Not everyone likes the same music, not even into metal likes the same metal. Get over it, it's all down to personal taste.
> I like AAL and Scale the Summit but I don't go around preaching about how fantastic it is to people who don't like it after I show it to them because it's pointless, it won't make them like it any more.


 
There's a difference between not liking some music and being a complete ass about it, especially when you go as far as to deny that it's even music. There's music that I don't like because I don't understand it, and there's music I understand far to well to keep any interest in, but in either case I'll either shut up about it or present arguments for why I think the way I do (to the best of my abilities, of course). But there's never an excuse for being an ass.


----------



## Loknik (Oct 2, 2009)

Demeyes said:


> Not everyone likes the same music, not even into metal likes the same metal. Get over it, it's all down to personal taste.
> I like AAL and Scale the Summit but I don't go around preaching about how fantastic it is to people who don't like it after I show it to them because it's pointless, it won't make them like it any more.



I understand that, but this kid is metal or nothing. If it doesn't have palm muted open string chugging, it's not music in his book.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 2, 2009)

It's funny that he calls them pretentious given the kind of attitudes generally present in the whole extreme metal elitist mentality.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It's funny that he calls them pretentious given the kind of attitudes generally present in the whole extreme metal elitist mentality.


 
Shame he'd have to grow out of it first to see that irony.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Oct 2, 2009)

That was an awesome poem. The end doesn't rhyme at all so it's funny lol.

And don't worry about it, people are people.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 2, 2009)

He thinks highly of himself, but only at the expense of having no respect for others... which, from a psychological standpoint, means he has no respect for himself. You can only think highly of yourself in a positive way if you also think highly of others. Keep this in mind and what he says won't bother you nearly as much.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 2, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> He thinks highly of himself, but only at the expensive of having no respect for others... which, from a psychological standpoint, means he has no respect for himself. You can only think highly of yourself in a positive way if you also think highly of others. Keep this in mind and what he says won't bother you nearly as much.



Hmmm. Yes, mmhmm. Or you could just kick his face.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there are people out there who love themselves and hate everyone else... look at me for example


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 2, 2009)

Right, but according to what criteria do those people hold theirselves in such high regard? If they see nothing of worth in other people, they have a false sense of self-worth. 

On the other hand, pretending to be an elitist asshole is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

I actually know some people like that! They have very, very, very supportive parents.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 2, 2009)

No doubt, same here. It happens all too often - parents won't teach their child that hate is wrong if it means they have to upset their child in some way. Pretty responsible way of raising a person, eh?


----------



## pink freud (Oct 2, 2009)

Just take a deep breath, count to ten, and say to yourself, "Well, at least he isn't a Juggalo."


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont understand how you cant be open to other types of music and at the very least respect other people's music, especially if your intentionally taking the time to study music in a music school or class. Ignorance is how, i guess.

I might not enjoy or be into alot of music, but i respect all music and am always open to listening to new shit.

Some of the heaviest riff i've ever come up with have come from listening to Wagner and other classical music. At least for me, i get some of the best inspiration from music that isnt even similar to the stuff that i play.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 2, 2009)

AbaddonHammer said:


> Some of the heaviest riff i've ever come up with have come from listening to Wagner and other classical music. At least for me, i get some of the best inspiration from music that isnt even similar to the stuff that i play.


 
That's the only way to grow. If you only allow yourself to be inspired by the same stuff all the time, ultimately your music will sound completely uninspired, because it is.

That's why any genre (or sub genre) that's been around for more than a year or so always has so many imitators. A ton of people -- for reasons I can't begin to fathom -- go out of their way to dedicate themselves to one general group of sounds, or one style, or however you want to put it. You've got your chugga chugga guys, your squeedley squeedley guys and so on in metal, or in Drum N Bass (the other genre I'm most intimately familiar with) you've got your angry amen tear out guys and your wobble guys, but so painfully few people seem to actually draw real influence from outside their respective genres.

I think part of why I loved Deftones so much for so long was that I could HEAR their varying influences reflected in their music. It's one thing to hear a guitar player say 'I listen to this that and the other thing' but then if he just plays the same general riff for 12 songs in a row, you have to wonder how full of shit he must be when he says that. I would read interviews with Chino where he would cite Massive Attack and Depeche Mode, and I could easily hear that in his work.

I'm with you. I hear inspiring music in almost every corner I put an ear into. Maybe today it's Holst, maybe tomorrow it's Evol Intent, maybe the day after that it's traditional Shakuhachi music. The way I figure it, serendipity is a downright cunt, and you can't expect her to treat you well if you don't give your self the opportunity by keeping your ears open to new inspiring sounds.

And no, a new album from one of the 5 bands you've listened to in the last 10 years doesn't count. 

('you' in the proverbial sense. not anyone here specifically.)


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Oct 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> That's the only way to grow. If you only allow yourself to be inspired by the same stuff all the time, ultimately your music will sound completely uninspired, because it is.
> 
> That's why any genre (or sub genre) that's been around for more than a year or so always has so many imitators. A ton of people -- for reasons I can't begin to fathom -- go out of their way to dedicate themselves to one general group of sounds, or one style, or however you want to put it. You've got your chugga chugga guys, your squeedley squeedley guys and so on in metal, or in Drum N Bass (the other genre I'm most intimately familiar with) you've got your angry amen tear out guys and your wobble guys, but so painfully few people seem to actually draw real influence from outside their respective genres.
> 
> ...



I agree.

I hear ya on the Deftones thing too, great band. I liked their older shit better though, as with most bands.


----------



## whisper (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah, but let's be serious here. I mean, we all know real metal brutality (i.e. music, lol) comes from downstrokes.  ONLY downstrokes are allowed in music people.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 2, 2009)

whisper said:


> yeah, but let's be serious here. I mean, we all know real metal brutality (i.e. music, lol) comes from downstrokes.  ONLY downstrokes are allowed in music people.


 
I played in a band with a guy like that.







For about 3 weeks.


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 2, 2009)

BREE BREE BREE!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Oct 2, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> BREE BREE BREE!



Your avatar is perfect with that


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 2, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Your avatar is perfect with that



IST KREIG!


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 2, 2009)

Dear Jordan,

It was pretentious of you to assume that I was on neither something awful or sevenstring. I still love you but now I know you are an internet crybaby. Just punch me in the face next time and get it over with, I promise I won't hit back. Seriously though I clicked on this thread and was amazed, this is one of the oddest things thats ever happened to me. 

I don't recall saying they weren't music but sometimes I get carried away. 

Garrett from Class


----------



## synrgy (Oct 2, 2009)

SERIOUSLY?! Did that just happen?!

Is the internet going to exist tomorrow? I'm scared now.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread's potential for epicness just increased 1000%


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 2, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS WHAT THE HELL IS THE LIKELIHOOD OF THAT!? seriously like the probability of that happening is like 1/1^1923413401249812341


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 2, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS WHAT THE HELL IS THE LIKELIHOOD OF THAT!? seriously like the probability of that happening is like 1/1^1923413401249812341



So you're saying it's a 100% likelihood then?


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 2, 2009)

Even though this thread pretty much completely misrepresented me and took what I said out of context I'm still chill with it. Atleast people are thinking of me! Valuable lesson learned though, unless if you have both sides of the story chances are a one sided account is greatly exaggerated Oh and I sent jordan this image.





Seriously, next time you can say whatever you want to my face instead of venting on some internet forum.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> So you're saying it's a 100% likelihood then?



oh. yeah my math skills are not my strong point


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 2, 2009)

I wanna see him respond. I even thanked him, its good he gets these things off his chest in a friendly enviorment.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 2, 2009)

at first i thought that was the 27 fret xiphos and I was gonna freak out because I want that so bad hahah


----------



## synrgy (Oct 2, 2009)

So....

Do Scale The Summit qualify as music, then?


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> So....
> 
> Do Scale The Summit qualify as music, then?



I don't know. I've only heard like two of their songs. I was probably high/drunk when I said that. Edit: What i want to know now is how Jordan posted this thread in the middle of theory class. I was sitting right by him. Maybe next time we'll snuggle.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 2, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> I don't know. I've only heard like two of their songs. I was probably high/drunk when I said that.


 
I'd give you shit for the drunk part, but I go to work pretty stoned all the time.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'd give you shit for the drunk part, but I go to work pretty stoned all the time.



I'll laugh my ass off if the next post in this thread is your boss.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'd give you shit for the drunk part, but I go to work pretty stoned all the time.



No harm in that.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know so many people like that it's not even funny (not necessarily music-wise, but general personality wise)  I agree with whoever said it was a self-respect thing.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Loknik said:


> It's awesome to be in music school. You get to learn things from everyone and everyone has the same in-depth view into music. He just ruins the vibe completely. He also thinks he's original by tuning in 5ths...



I didn't even know I tuned in fifths. I must have been really high when I said that.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

This thread is so legendary that I decided to join this forum.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 3, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I'll laugh my ass off if the next post in this thread is your boss.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> He thinks highly of himself, but only at the expense of having no respect for others... which, from a psychological standpoint, means he has no respect for himself. You can only think highly of yourself in a positive way if you also think highly of others. Keep this in mind and what he says won't bother you nearly as much.



I do think of myself pretty highly. I didn't think of Jordan that highly, but I do NOW



Spirit Crusher said:


> This thread is so legendary that I decided to join this forum.



TOS?


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Sup babe?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 3, 2009)

I love how everyone on this forum is basically the same person.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Sup babe?



You have a 7 now? Sweet! I just got my KXK a couple of months ago. Haven't been posting on HCAF because of the whole school thing. Aren't you a D standard kind of guy like me? Are you doing ADGCFAD? Thats what I did and its fucking awesome. Very morbid angelesque. I better tune it to all fifths to please jordan though.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> You have a 7 now? Sweet! I just got my KXK a couple of months ago. Haven't been posting on HCAF because of the whole school thing. Aren't you a D standard kind of guy like me? Are you doing ADGCFAD? Thats what I did and its fucking awesome. Very morbid angelesque. I better tune it to all fifths to please jordan though.



Bernie is shipping it in a few days, it's my first step towards 7 string addiction.

I'll be in BEADGBE with this guitar though, my next Bernie will be a step down.












Do you think Jordan likes it?


----------



## lobee (Oct 3, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I'll laugh my ass off if the next post in this thread is your boss.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahaha YES! this thread is pure victory... 

good to see you here TOS!


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> hahahaha YES! this thread is pure victory...
> 
> good to see you here TOS!



Oh snap, all my lovers are here. 

I couldn't fit my user name from HC on here.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Bernie is shipping it in a few days, it's my first step towards 7 string addiction.
> 
> I'll be in BEADGBE with this guitar though, my next Bernie will be a step down.
> 
> ...



Jordan will only like it if you most of your songs involve pretentious sweeping and general self pleasurement. But seriously if I see jordan at a party tonight or something I'm going spot him some drinks. Although odds are hes just signed offline and lurking this thread. I like having him in our program, although I would trade him for a hot chick. Music tech is devoid of hot chicks.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 3, 2009)

lobee said:


>


WOW EPIC FAIL


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Bernie is shipping it in a few days, it's my first step towards 7 string addiction.
> 
> I'll be in BEADGBE with this guitar though, my next Bernie will be a step down.
> 
> ...



Your first 7 is a BRJ? Nice.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> Jordan will only like it if you most of your songs involve pretentious sweeping and general self pleasurement. But seriously if I see jordan at a party tonight or something I'm going spot him some drinks. Although odds are hes just signed offline and lurking this thread. I like having him in our program, although I would trade him for a hot chick. Music tech is devoid of hot chicks.



Haha, I saw an ad for a guitarist where the band was all serious about specifying "YO YO U GOTTA B ABLE 2 SWEEP PIK AND SWEEP PIK CLEAN, IF U KANT SWEEP PICK AT A FAST SPEED UR NOT REDY."

Lawl, 99% of sweep nooblets can't even alternate pick 16ths at 200bpm.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Oh snap, all my lovers are here.
> 
> I couldn't fit my user name from HC on here.



I like the death song. I would of picked sacrificial cunt though. I'm seeing megadeth here in montana on December 10th. They're with warbringer (good) and suicide silence (I'm already pissing in bottles).


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Your first 7 is a BRJ? Nice.


----------



## Citizenerased78 (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Oh snap, all my lovers are here.
> 
> I couldn't fit my user name from HC on here.


Well, isn't this just one big HC circle jerk?

Also, this thread is quite epic. I can't wait for Jordan's response.


(PS: It's FF from HC.  )


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> I like the death song. I would of picked sacrificial cunt though. I'm seeing megadeth here in montana on December 10th. They're with warbringer (good) and suicide silence (I'm already pissing in bottles).



I know, it sucks because when they get to VA, Warbringer is getting replaced by another band.

Dave is playing Five Magicks and Rattlehead live now though. 



Citizenerased78 said:


> Well, isn't this just one big HC circle jerk?
> 
> Also, this thread is quite epic. I can't wait for Jordan's response.
> 
> ...



Gingernuggets.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Haha, I saw an ad for a guitarist where the band was all serious about specifying "YO YO U GOTTA B ABLE 2 SWEEP PIK AND SWEEP PIK CLEAN, IF U KANT SWEEP PICK AT A FAST SPEED UR NOT REDY."
> 
> Lawl, 99% of sweep nooblets can't even alternate pick 16ths at 200bpm.


 
sad but unfortunately true.  they probably arent very clean with thier sweeps then either.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 3, 2009)

If Warbringer is replaced by somebody on the bill, you're clearly in luck. I saw them open for Darkane or somebody like that and it wasn't cool at all. 

...as for this thread: Oh snap, son. Good times


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Haha, I saw an ad for a guitarist where the band was all serious about specifying &quot;YO YO U GOTTA B ABLE 2 SWEEP PIK AND SWEEP PIK CLEAN, IF U KANT SWEEP PICK AT A FAST SPEED UR NOT REDY.&quot;
> 
> Lawl, 99% of sweep nooblets can't even alternate pick 16ths at 200bpm.



I should make a post about all the &quot;guitar players&quot; I've met in college so far. The amount that think they're sweep picking hot shots is amazing. Some kid who can barely play a riff but knows like three sweep patterns is trying to start a metalcore band on the floor above me. His rig is a zoom multifx into his laptop. He and several other kids are sure they're gonna &quot;make it&quot; by recording demos on this. Other things that annoy me: -The cunt that wears an attack attack v neck to show off his trendy christian chest tattoo. He plays his bands &quot;original riffs&quot; outside on a picnic table to try and attract girls. -The guy that told me &quot;Right now my playing is mainly concentrated on writing breakdowns.&quot; Another quote of his was &quot;It may be the cheapest jackson they've got. But when you but an EMG in there&quot; -The best. A kid I'm honestly scared of who has said everyday I walk past him wearing a band shirt (pretty much every day). &quot;Hey (insert band here) is awesome. My uncle james hogan was a member.&quot; Apparently james hogan has been in death, iron maiden, metallica, kreator, gamma ray, and king crimson. - Three kids who have told me they want to jam &quot;..but their guitar is being shipped from home&quot;. When I mentioned I had a spare they hastily thought up another excuse. Seriously if you don't play don't lie about it to impress the scene fatty standing near you. The good -Chicks enjoy death metal way more than I expected. Apprently I was kinda drunk one night and played the original songs &quot;Jack Johnson is a cunt&quot; and &quot;Colorado Fucking Sucks&quot;. I only recollect this because some kid filmed it. There were like three girls sitting on my cab too. They cheered especially loudly for the low notes. -There are three guys I've played with who are really legit players. It may be four if jordan ever wants to jam. Edit: Sorry that the formatting sucks.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> sad but unfortunately true.  they probably arent very clean with thier sweeps then either.



Hence why they're all unsuccessful and die from AIDS.



Adam Of Angels said:


> If Warbringer is replaced by somebody on the bill, you're clearly in luck. I saw them open for Darkane or somebody like that and it wasn't cool at all.
> 
> ...as for this thread: Oh snap, son. Good times


 
Are you into the band though?

I dig those fuckers, I hear the vocalist is great live.



Rogueleader said:


> I should make a post about all the &quot;guitar players&quot; I've met in college so far. The amount that think they're sweep picking hot shots is amazing. Some kid who can barely play a riff but knows like three sweep patterns is trying to start a metalcore band on the floor above me. His rig is a zoom multifx into his laptop. He and several other kids are sure they're gonna &quot;make it&quot; by recording demos on this. Other things that annoy me: -The cunt that wears an attack attack v neck to show off his trendy christian chest tattoo. He plays his bands &quot;original riffs&quot; outside on a picnic table to try and attract girls. -The guy that told me &quot;Right now my playing is mainly concentrated on writing breakdowns.&quot; Another quote of his was &quot;It may be the cheapest jackson they've got. But when you but an EMG in there&quot; -The best. A kid I'm honestly scared of who has said everyday I walk past him wearing a band shirt (pretty much every day). &quot;Hey (insert band here) is awesome. My uncle james hogan was a member.&quot; Apparently james hogan has been in death, iron maiden, metallica, kreator, gamma ray, and king crimson. - Three kids who have told me they want to jam &quot;..but their guitar is being shipped from home&quot;. When I mentioned I had a spare they hastily thought up another excuse. Seriously if you don't play don't lie about it to impress the scene fatty standing near you. The good -Chicks enjoy death metal way more than I expected. Apprently I was kinda drunk one night and played the original songs &quot;Jack Johnson is a cunt&quot; and &quot;Colorado Fucking Sucks&quot;. I only recollect this because some kid filmed it. There were like three girls sitting on my cab too. They cheered especially loudly for the low notes. -There are three guys I've played with who are really legit players. It may be four if jordan ever wants to jam. Edit: Sorry that the formatting sucks.



Don't motivate this cry baby to believe that shit.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, epic...

well, I guess I mean it has the potential to be epic, if the OP responds


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

ALLEN <3


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 3, 2009)

Scene kids are great


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Don't motivate this cry baby to believe that shit.


The sad part is is that I thought he enjoyed the pickup line I thought up in digital music class today "If she was a synth I would oscillate-her". I guess thats what he classifies as loud an obnoxious.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> Are you into the band though?
> 
> I dig those fuckers, I hear the vocalist is great live.



I could take them or leave them - they don't jump out at me, but it just seemed like decently performed, yet bland cliche thrash when I saw them live.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 3, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> I should make a post about all the &quot;guitar players&quot; I've met in college so far. The amount that think they're sweep picking hot shots is amazing. Some kid who can barely play a riff but knows like three sweep patterns is trying to start a metalcore band on the floor above me. His rig is a zoom multifx into his laptop. He and several other kids are sure they're gonna &quot;make it&quot; by recording demos on this. Other things that annoy me: -The cunt that wears an attack attack v neck to show off his trendy christian chest tattoo. He plays his bands &quot;original riffs&quot; outside on a picnic table to try and attract girls. -The guy that told me &quot;Right now my playing is mainly concentrated on writing breakdowns.&quot; Another quote of his was &quot;It may be the cheapest jackson they've got. But when you but an EMG in there&quot; -The best. A kid I'm honestly scared of who has said everyday I walk past him wearing a band shirt (pretty much every day). &quot;Hey (insert band here) is awesome. My uncle james hogan was a member.&quot; Apparently james hogan has been in death, iron maiden, metallica, kreator, gamma ray, and king crimson. - Three kids who have told me they want to jam &quot;..but their guitar is being shipped from home&quot;. When I mentioned I had a spare they hastily thought up another excuse. Seriously if you don't play don't lie about it to impress the scene fatty standing near you. The good -Chicks enjoy death metal way more than I expected. Apprently I was kinda drunk one night and played the original songs &quot;Jack Johnson is a cunt&quot; and &quot;Colorado Fucking Sucks&quot;. I only recollect this because some kid filmed it. There were like three girls sitting on my cab too. They cheered especially loudly for the low notes. -There are three guys I've played with who are really legit players. It may be four if jordan ever wants to jam. Edit: Sorry that the formatting sucks.



I saw Attack Attack in this post and cracked up. "CRABCORE"


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I could take them or leave them - they don't jump out at me, but it just seemed like decently performed, yet bland cliche thrash when I saw them live.



They're a total 80's throwback but I think they pull it off well.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> lol, epic...
> 
> well, I guess I mean it has the potential to be epic, if the OP responds



It will be EPIC for me either way. I'm contemplating going to ear training class on Monday morning and saying &quot;Guess what Jordan and I did this weekend?&quot;.



xmetalhead69 said:


> I saw Attack Attack in this post and cracked up. &quot;CRABCORE&quot;



I always make a concious effort to suddenly change the conversation with friends to &quot;ATTACK ATTACK are douchebags/cunts/etc..&quot; when he is walking by. He's too passive aggressive to do anything about it though. I just sent jordan this email. &quot;Nice Haiku You piece of shit I'll see you in class On Monday Seriously dude, that was funny stuff. Next time just tell me to my face. Garrett&quot;


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

This sissy actually said "I'm going to show you what "Fucked with a knife" is really all about."

I'd request for him to show me then punch him in his face.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> This sissy actually said &quot;I'm going to show you what &quot;Fucked with a knife&quot; is really all about.&quot;
> 
> I'd request for him to show me then punch him in his face.



Knife=His Dick I can't believe I missed that in the first post. I remember I was talking about cannibal one day (some kid was wearing a black dahlia murder t shirt and I told him how shitty and metalcore they were, that was probably what got jordan started, insulting Scale The Summit was the straw that broke the camals back) he probably thought it was a witty thing to say. I just hope it isn't an attempted solicitation for gay sex/disemembermant


----------



## MusicManBFR (Oct 3, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> I always make a concious effort to suddenly change the conversation with friends to &quot;ATTACK ATTACK are douchebags/cunts/etc..&quot; when he is walking by. He's too passive aggressive to do anything about it though. I just sent jordan this email. &quot;Nice Haiku You piece of shit I'll see you in class On Monday Seriously dude, that was funny stuff. Next time just tell me to my face. Garrett&quot;




LOL- I read the OP and was like "...in b4 FBI" skip to the last page and it turns out the kid is you and now you're calling him out. Seriously the greatest thing I've ever seen on this site.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

I love you Garrett, with a passion.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

MusicManBFR said:


> LOL- I read the OP and was like &quot;...in b4 FBI&quot; skip to the last page and it turns out the kid is you and now you're calling him out. Seriously the greatest thing I've ever seen on this site.



I positive repped and thanked Jordan for it. I clicked on this thread thinking "More whiny BS" and lo and behold it was about me. Tonight I feel special.



Spirit Crusher said:


> I love you Garrett, with a passion.



I thought my music classes did too. But now i know differently. I bet there are like ten threads about me on talk trumpet/bassoon/oboe. Its kind creepy but flattering at the same time.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 3, 2009)

This thread is fucking awesome! 

Rogueleader, thank you for making my day/night/whatever.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> ALLEN <3


----------



## MusicManBFR (Oct 3, 2009)

In b4 OP responds.


BTW- where the hell is there a music school in MT,Wyoming, or Colorado?


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> This thread is fucking awesome!
> 
> Rogueleader, thank you for making my day/night/whatever.



It was my pleasure. I'm contemplating nonchalantly going to jordans dorm and knocking on his door and asking if he wants to jam. Hes probably already figured out whats happened now? This is just too surreal.



MusicManBFR said:


> In b4 OP responds.
> 
> 
> BTW- where the hell is there a music school in MT,Wyoming, or Colorado?



MSU Bozeman, in Montana. I need to update my profile. Where did you get colorado?


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> I thought my music classes did too. But now i know differently. I bet there are like ten threads about me on talk trumpet/bassoon/oboe. Its kind creepy but flattering at the same time.



I'll have your babies if you need me to.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> I'll have your babies if you need me to.



Get in line. I believe jordan is patiently waiting. I'm on a quest to find him. When I do I can only hope he will show me the meaning of fucked with a knife. Then I may show him the meaning "Modern Meat" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animals_as_Leaders_(album).


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

He's busy listening to Black Dahlia Murder while jerking off truck drivers.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> He's busy listening to Black Dahlia Murder while jerking off truck drivers.



I am currently on a mission to find him and spoon with him. Photographic evidence will be provided for the enjoyment of SS and HC. Edit: Just drank a sizable portion of a forty of PBR. It will undoubtedly take more alcohol for me to think up an appropiate plan. Jordan's dorm is currently locked down for the night. They don't want any unwanted visitors or some BS.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Oct 3, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 3, 2009)

If you guys/pussies get in a fight...post it!


----------



## st2012 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been here for about 2 years now and this is the best thread I've ever seen. Bravo gentleman.


----------



## Loknik (Oct 3, 2009)

Off my rocker
as i pushed shut my locker
fuck we don't have those we're in college.

the camel's back was broken
my roommate was tokin'
and i went to ss.org

where i made a thread
that went straight to my head
and i posted some shit while p.m.s.ing

and for some odd reason
or an act of treason
i always talk in rhyme now
except when i don't
fuck.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2009)

I love ss.org 

And where are the KxK pics?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 3, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I love ss.org
> 
> And where are the KxK pics?



Seconded. When I come back in the morning, there'd better be pics. 

/Impatient dickishness


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2009)

This thread fucking blows donkey balls, will all of you quit fucking jerking each other's e-penises off and close this shit already


----------



## SpiritCrusher86 (Oct 3, 2009)

Spirit Crusher said:


> This thread is so legendary that I decided to join this forum.


 Hey, ToS!!! You stole my username


----------



## natspotats (Oct 3, 2009)

...bump...


----------



## bulb (Oct 3, 2009)

meh 3/10


----------



## bulb (Oct 3, 2009)

meh 3/10


----------



## Loknik (Oct 3, 2009)

These are my shoes,
here's the good news,
they're purple and shiny,
i don't know how to end this.


 



this guitar, by far
is roughly the same shade
as my car. no joke.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 3, 2009)

epic faces and shoes hahaha 

btw did u paint your jackson?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2009)

bulb said:


> meh 3/10



uR Muzak is gAy and ins't METULZZ


----------



## liamlw (Oct 3, 2009)

HAHAHA


----------



## Loknik (Oct 3, 2009)

intermediate I may be
as Garrett realizes with glee
he's probably the better guitarist.

looking forward to the spoon
i'll see you around noon
and aural skills will rape me

if she was a synth
you'd oscillator
oscillator? i don't even know her


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 3, 2009)

I sifted through all 11 pages. I'm thoroughly disappointed in the resolution.


----------



## MusicManBFR (Oct 3, 2009)

TheMasterplan said:


> I sifted through all 11 pages. I'm thoroughly disappointed in the resolution.




This. The rhyming thing isn't amusing at all.



bulb said:


> meh 3/10


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Oct 3, 2009)

bulb said:


> meh 3/10



Go Figure, thats the same score i give all of your music.


----------



## Rogueleader (Oct 3, 2009)

Loknik said:


> Off my rocker
> as i pushed shut my locker
> fuck we don't have those we're in college.
> 
> ...



Its fine man. I laughed when I first read it. The only thing I can't forgive is you not giving this thread a more climatic ending. Nice Guitar BTW my offer still stands if you wanna come and check out my ENGL and Jackson. I would type more but Pabst and Oreos is not a good combination. See you later man.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 3, 2009)

Late bloomer to this thread, was pretty amusing for a while. To the original point, there are elitist clowns with every genre of music, just like in segments of society, not really a big deal. Just laugh it and move on. Anyone with a clue can appreciate any music that's good, regardless of genre or scene.

I mean they're all there, and no sub-genre of metal is innocent. There's the 80's metal diehard who claims anything recorded since 1988 sucks. This guy usually collects Jacksons or Charvels. There's the power metal fan who gets on his high horse bashing death-metal vocals all-the-while jerking it to terrible tone-deaf soprano cheeseballs who couldn't hold Bruce Dickinson or Kai Hansen's jock. You have the pseudo-intellectual, thesaurus-loving death metal fan who thinks anything that's not brutal is gay. You have the black metal fan who will turn his nose up to any black metal band that decides to actually employ great production and songwriting. You have the typical sweep/deathcore/flat 5th obsessed kiddies who make 'top 10 fav breakdowns!!1!' youtube videos. You have the condescending Opeth fan who will tell you anyone who doesn't love the band just doesn't know music.

And on and on...




AbaddonHammer said:


> Go Figure, thats the same score i give all of your music.



That surely wasn't necessary.



Spirit Crusher said:


> Bernie is shipping it in a few days, it's my first step towards 7 string addiction.



Welcome to the Rico club dude, sweet Vixen 7. I have four myself


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy shit. This is the most embarassing thing I've ever seen on this board - and I'm not necessarily talking about the OP, either. I'll let this thread live for a few hours just so people know what the score is (although it'll be locked) and then I'm launching this thread and probably my PC into the fucking sun


----------

